# Device keeping my computer from automatically going to sleep



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

When I type powercfg -requests into my cmd prompt I see:



> C:\Windows\system32>powercfg -requests DISPLAY: None.
> SYSTEM: [DRIVER] IDT High Definition Audio CODEC (HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76C7&SUBS YS_103C3AB5&REV_1001\4&3171535e&0&0001)
> An audio stream is currently in use.
> AWAYMODE: None.



The issue I am having is that this Audio Driver is keeping my computer from going to sleep automatically.
I have found that the command I am looking for may look something like this.




> powercfg -requestsoverride DRIVER High Definition Audio Device SYSTEM


Can anyone help me and tell me what to do so my computer is once again able to automatically go to sleep after the allotted amount of time has passed?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is for a different driver but the idea should work Devices - Allow or Prevent to Wake Up Computer - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

When I go into properties for the sound driver there is no power management tab and so I do not get the option to "allow this device to wake the computer".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the make and model of your computer IE HP Pavilion dv7, Also how did you define it as the audio device that is causing the issue.


----------



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

It is an HP Pavilion HPE.

And I have defined that it is the audio device causing the issue because from some searching online I found that the command to type into the cmd prompt to see what devices are keeping your computer from going to sleep automatically is



> powercfg -requests


And when I type this in I get:



> SYSTEM: [DRIVER] IDT High Definition Audio CODEC (HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76C7&SUBS YS_103C3AB5&REV_1001\4&3171535e&0&0001)
> An audio stream is currently in use.
> AWAYMODE: None.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the command prompt copy paste the following:

powercfg -devicequery wake_armed > 0 & notepad 0

press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

I see



> HID Keyboard Device (001)
> HID Keyboard Device (013)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well that shows only those devices that have wake set, so strange, run this cmd at the prompt (as admin as shown):-

powercfg -devicequery wake_from_any > 0 & notepad 0

press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

> HID-compliant consumer control device (001)
> HID-compliant device
> USB Input Device (004)
> PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, command prompt as admin (as shown) at the command prompt copy paste the following:-

powercfg -devicedisablewake "High Definition Audio Controller"

press enter. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

When I enter that it says"


> You do not have permission to enable or disable device wake.


I do have it open in Administrator mode as I right clicked it and ran as administrator and also at the top of the cmd window it says


> Administrator: C:/Windows/System32/cmd/exe


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd as admin and type :- powercfg -energy (press enter) copy paste the html report here.


----------



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

For some reason I can't open the .html file. It just tells me the webpage is not found. I can see it if I change it to .txt but it's still in html format so it would be way to much text to paste into here.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Move the file from the Window's system folder to a non-protected folder and you should be able to open it or you could just attach it here.


----------



## kramman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes that worked, I moved it to my desktop and then was able to open it,



> Power Efficiency Diagnostics Report
> 
> Computer Name	MARK-HP
> Scan Time	2014-06-29T09:38:15Z
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,

System Availability Requests:System Required Request
The device or driver has made a request to prevent the system from automatically entering sleep.
Requesting Driver Instance	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76C7&SUBSYS_103C3AB5&REV_1001\4&3171535e&0&0001
Requesting Driver Device	IDT High Definition Audio CODEC

Locate and uninstall this driver, go to HP support and search for a updated driver.

Also from a command prompt as admin (as shown) copy paste the following:-

powercfg -DEVICEQUERY all_devices > 0 & notepad 0

press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------

